

Show HN: Discover new, trending, and popular creators on Patreon - Axsuul
http://www.pledgesociety.com

======
Axsuul
While building a web crawling framework, I became fascinated with Patreon but
was disappointed with its discoverability features. So I decided to put my
crawling framework to the test and track every creator on the platform. The
result of this was PledgeSociety, a side project I put together over the
weekend that helps you discover new, interesting, and popular creators on
Patreon. Please let me know what your thoughts are and if this is useful!

------
greggh
This is great. I keep telling people that Patreon is awesome. It is nice to
have somewhere to send them instead of just saying "lots of people are making
good money on Patreon."

~~~
Axsuul
Thanks :)

